# Settle an arguement



## Jack Legg (Mar 12, 2014)

bostonstrong2013 said:


> Electrician A wants to use the Carlon B618R-UPC blue round old work box with three swing clamps to install pendant lights. It's been found not to be listed for fixture support in a ceiling. He could switch to the Carlon BH614R with the single metal spring clamp rated for fixture support up to 10 lbs.
> 
> Electrician B says he can not because of the minimum weight requirement of 50 lbs found in NEC 314-27(A)2.
> 
> ...


electrician C's side, who uses an old work fan bar, or attaches to the framing


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Carlon MB715RH.....

~CS~


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

The 10 lb rating on the 614r is in a wall, not a ceiling


----------



## bostonstrong2013 (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks for the reply gentlemen. Mr. Mcclary thanks for the heads up on wall use only for the BH614R. Anymore comments out there ?


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Jack Legg said:


> electrician C's side, who uses an old work fan bar, or attaches to the framing


That's the right way..


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

We don't settle arguments on this site, we instigate them.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

bostonstrong2013 said:


> Thanks for the reply gentlemen. Mr. Mcclary thanks for the heads up on wall use only for the BH614R. Anymore comments out there ?


Yes, Welcome to the forum..


----------



## stars13bars2 (Jun 1, 2009)

Wait, who said these guys were electricians? :whistling2:


----------



## bostonstrong2013 (Aug 11, 2013)

" We don't settle arguments on this site, we instigate them "

LMAO!!


----------



## shocksystems (Apr 25, 2009)

"B618R-UPC blue round old work box with three swing clamps to install pendant lights. It's been found not to be listed for fixture support in a ceiling."

I never knew that those boxes were not listed to support fixtures in a ceiling. I have installed probably hundreds for that purpose (smoke alarms, small surface lights). Even worse, now that I know it isn't listed for this it means I need to find a more creative solution for those cases ... 

As far as your original question goes, I would not install either of those boxes knowing this. I hate angel wing boxes anyway.


----------



## knomore (Mar 21, 2010)

remodel blue box... sounds like an all around abortion to me.


----------

